# Please Help Asap! Air/battery Problems



## OutbackArkansas28 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm a newbie to the site but often coms here to find answers. Please help!
We have an Outback by Keystone, 28bhs and an Air V Carrier air unit. We've never had problems with our air before, but as soon as we hooked up to our campsite yesterday, our fan for the air will come on and shut off 5 minutes later. We get the 5 green blinks from the unit. Here's the problem: we've done all the resets (disconnecting battery and shore power then reconnecting, taken out fuses, disconnected red wires and wire nuts in the unit, pushed reset on the remote, flipped the breaker, etc). We've done everything that research suggests, but it still switches off. We've tested the campsite power and its showing 120V and had our battery tested and its running at full strength. The fan itself will run but no cool air.

Is there a switch to where we can switch off battery power to use shore power only? I realize we can disconnect the battery but most of our stuff turns off when we unhook the battery. Is there a switch to let the camper know to use the shore power only?

What else could be the issue with our air? Any suggestions?
Thanks so much!


----------

